# New Lab Results 4mo Post surgery



## french2s (Oct 21, 2011)

I had the right half of my thyroid removed due to a large nodule. Here are my new labs:

Free T4 1.19
TSH 3.54

Are these high? The Free T4 seems to be, but not sure on the other.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

french2s said:


> I had the right half of my thyroid removed due to a large nodule. Here are my new labs:
> 
> Free T4 1.19
> TSH 3.54
> ...


Ranges would help on the FT4 as each lab uses different ranges based on their method of arriving at the results.

TSH is high. AACE recommends 0.3 to 3.0. However, most of us feel best with the TSH @ 1.0 or less and the FREES @ about 75% of the ranges provided by your lab.

How are you feeling and when did you have the surgery? Are you on thyroid replacement med?


----------



## french2s (Oct 21, 2011)

Post surgery:

I went to an endo because I could not lose weight and I was really tired, especially at 3pm. It was hard because my dr was telling me to exercise but I was too tired, of course, I did it anyway. (i am a 42yo female)

They discovered a large nodule encompassing my entire right lobe. It was removed December 4th.

Pre-surgery labs (Nov. 2011)(numbers are from memory but very close)

FT4 1.34
TSH 1.14

Post surgery (March 2012)

FT4 1.19
TSH 3.54

I am not taking any medication. Was told it would take 4 months at least to see if my left half would take over for the right half. I still get tired; only having period every other month; lots of hip/knee/ankle pain at night; periodic numbness from elbows down (almost like a nerve is being pinched); have lost about 10 pounds but it was a struggle.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

french2s said:


> Post surgery:
> 
> I went to an endo because I could not lose weight and I was really tired, especially at 3pm. It was hard because my dr was telling me to exercise but I was too tired, of course, I did it anyway. (i am a 42yo female)
> 
> ...


Due to the fact that different labs use different ranges; we really need the range for that FT4. Purty Please?

According to your TSH, most of us would cringe at that number and say you are hypo. What does your doc have to say about putting you on thyroxine replacement?


----------



## french2s (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok. Finally, found my file.

8/1/2011

TSH 1.04 Normal Range 0.40-5.00 (uIU/ML)
Free T4 1.33 Normal Range .93-1.70 (ng/dL)

3/16/2012

TSH 3.54 
Free T4 1.19

Right lobe removed 12/4/2011. No medication.

Possible symptoms??

Low to no libido
Can't stay warm
Aches in hips/knees/ankles, especially at night
Hard to lose weight (but have lost 10 pounds since surgery on strict calorie restriction)
Insomnia (but have been for a long time)
Fatigue, very much later afternoon
easily irritable
Periodic numbness in both arms from elbow to wrist
Fast heart rate at times, almost like panic
Dizziness or feeling oddly light headed sometimes

Some of these may be related to age (42yo female) and possible perimenopausal. Am taking birth control pills. No other medication besides sleeping pills that have taken for years.

Should I talk to dr about results?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

french2s said:


> Should I talk to dr about results?


Yes, you are 4 months out now, and could be very slightly hypothyroid. I think it's worth a discussion, especially with the symptoms you are experiencing. See if your doctor is open to trying out a small dose for you.


----------

